# 2009 Yamaha VMax 200 HP 280 hours



## Andy_Holland_25

2009 Yamaha Series 2 VMax 
200HP 
20 inch shaft 
280 hours 
All rigging included.
All service records available. This 2 stroke model is a good one and this one has been serviced religiously.

Currently still on boat. When purchased you can pick up at boat shop. Can test run on Lake Conroe for you.

$7,300 OBO

Come run it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy_Holland_25

Price change


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy_Holland_25

Price drop!

Come run this motor. If you don’t want to drop the big bucks in a new one and instead want a strong used outboard for your Repower!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

